# FF trip...help with gas



## Letour (May 21, 2009)

I'm heading to Destin the week of the 27th and looking for a boat to jump on. Will split gas and a six pack o' beer. I fly fish the North Georgia rivers and streams year-round but have limited experience in saltwater. If anyone is looking for a fishing partner during the week, plz pm. 

Thanks!
Eric


----------

